# Synchronika & Mignon



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Not sure I've ever posted my setup on here despite skirting the forum on and off for the last few years.

My first "proper" machine was a Classic that I bought new but was unaware of the limitations of the model I purchased. Other than a steam wand mod and a naked PF with a VST it was pretty much stock.

I was hand grinding initially, what a faff, so bought myself a Sage Smart Grinder Pro which certainly helped with consistency vs a Hario hand grinder but it lasted less than 12 months before it failed. My wife then purchased a Mignon for me on our anniversary a few years ago from BB. Complete surprise and with the Classic it's been a great combo.

Fast forward to last week and I finally took the plunge on a new machine. Like many, I was looking at an Appartamento initially but after a lot of reading for several months I changed my mind and was set on an ECM. At first, I ordered a Technika but in the end I went up even further to the Synchronika as it was the model I really wanted. The Technika is a great machine as is the Appartamento but they're both still a chunk of change for a machine that I would want to upgrade later on. Glad I went for it, it's a beautiful machine.

I have been trying different beans of late to those I am used to which has led to loads of grind issues. My usual blend on the way so hopefully less faffing with the grinder this week and better results in the cup.

The first thing on my accessories list is a naked PF. For whatever reason I make considerably less mess with a naked PF and I'm missing it as a tool for dialling in. Flow Control kit is also on my wish list but likely later in the year. I'll also add an IMS NT screen & silicone gasket when the OE fittings need replacing.

Eventually a grinder upgrade in the distance as well but for the time being, the Mignon combined with the ECM is better than my skill set anyway.

Can anyone recommend a water hardness testing kit? There are loads around so would appreciate some guidance. On advice from BB I am currently using a BWT filter jug as well as a BWT in tank filter pouch. The pouch needs 10 hours so I fill the tank at the end of the day from the jug so it has overnight to do its work. I can't plumb this machine in at the moment unfortunately.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice like your cups on top, are they hand thrown and from whom did you get them.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Lovely machine. There are a lot of water testing kits on the market. Personally I use one recommended by the filter supplier I use. It comes from Aqua Cure.

A lot of people on here know more about water than I do however so hopefully someone can come to your rescue.

Have you considered either the Peak water jug for ease or going for the Zero jug which theoretically strips everything out, then you can add back in something like a Third Wave Water sachet or your own blend of salts etc.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Peak will work out very pricey in the long run, I have a R.O system never looked back ever.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Jony said:


> Peak will work out very pricey in the long run, I have a R.O system never looked back ever.


 True enough.

What do you put back in to your RO water?

I am contemplating stocking TWW sachets. By the time I import them they are quite pricey however.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nothing.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> True enough.
> 
> What do you put back in to your RO water?
> 
> I am contemplating stocking TWW sachets. By the time I import them they are quite pricey however.


 The Osmio adds back in a small amount of Mg and Ca. 
I add the tiniest pinch of bicarb


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

B-Roadie said:


> Not sure I've ever posted my setup on here despite skirting the forum on and off for the last few years.
> 
> My first "proper" machine was a Classic that I bought new but was unaware of the limitations of the model I purchased. Other than a steam wand mod and a naked PF with a VST it was pretty much stock.
> 
> ...


 Nice to see a mignon being used properly!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

TomHughes said:


> The Osmio adds back in a small amount of Mg and Ca.
> I add the tiniest pinch of bicarb


 Ahh I see. I am not very familiar with the Osmio. I have installed commercial gear and I know some of them produce slightly acidic water that then has to have bits added back to prevent machine damage in the very long term.


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Jony said:


> Nice like your cups on top, are they hand thrown and from whom did you get them.


 Thank you. Yes they're hand thrown by Matt Cronshaw. Former pro cyclist who rode for a team I was involved with for a time. He's been potting for a while and has taken it up a level since retiring from racing. He was on the Pottery Throwdown recently. 
https://www.littletorch.co.uk



BlackCatCoffee said:


> Lovely machine. There are a lot of water testing kits on the market. Personally I use one recommended by the filter supplier I use. It comes from Aqua Cure.
> 
> A lot of people on here know more about water than I do however so hopefully someone can come to your rescue.
> 
> Have you considered either the Peak water jug for ease or going for the Zero jug which theoretically strips everything out, then you can add back in something like a Third Wave Water sachet or your own blend of salts etc.


 Thank you. I'm very happy with it and thanks for the pointer on a test kit.

I don't want to remove everything and then have to add mineral content back in. Water is highly corrosive if completely stripped of other content. I would like to plumb in with a BWT system one day but I want to ensure what I am producing now is not too hard. Tap water is supposedly 15.9 German here.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Do cyclist get a discount, just had to sit down 😆😆


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Nicely looking set up. Your water hardness is quite high. I have mine plumbed in via a softener although I am in a soft water area.

You might need to change the cartridge more often, there are companies that would regenerate them for you for a fee, once you invest in the filter system.

Osmio is highly regarded and people here have organised several group buys saving on the list price, but you must have seen this too.

Enjoy!


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Jony said:


> Do cyclist get a discount, just had to sit down 😆😆


 Not a lot different to a kilo of beans, but they last forever.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Are they in stock I couldn't see. Or half price of a Rapha Jersey 😎


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

He tends to sell out of each batch almost immediately since the show. If you follow him on Instagram he gives a heads up before new products go live on the site. Each batch is usually a unique shape and/or glaze so the next one may not be identical to these.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Cool following now on insta.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jony said:


> Cool following now on insta.


 Suprised you have insta 😎


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Why is that,haha and snap chat, whats app and wickr me.. just to name a few🤣


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jony said:


> Why is that,haha and snap chat, whats app and wickr me.. just to name a few🤣


 Bloody hell


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Early birthday surprise update today!

Flow control kit and a new Mignon.

Motta leveller coming soon and that's about it for me for a while!


----------



## Fleckers (Dec 27, 2015)

Pukka... Happy Birthday to you...🥳

Have pre ordered the Synchronika myself, expected mid Feb for my Birthday 🥳

Contemplating the BWT in line system from the off if i can as done with all the faff living with the Silvia for 5 yrs.

Still undecided on the grinder tbh. Single dosed a MkII Mignon with the Silvia for long time. Was fairly consistent and served it well.

Does your Mk III hinder the ECM at all? What ever i choose, I'll continue to SD anyway but want to pair the ECM right and do it justice.

👍


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

I've had a Mignon MkII for years and it's been great and produces very good grounds after some work but that work is required every shot and it is pretty loud.

The Specialita is likely a minor step up if at all in taste, more likely down to consistency, but is easier to use, quieter and doesn't clump nearly as much. I don't see me needing to continue with WDT once my leveller arrives.

I had been looking at the new Mignon XL and also the Atoms but the cost increase is pretty hard to stomach and that's before you look at Ceado and the like. Even the Mignon XL Mignon is a 67% increase over the Specialita, is it really worth it?

Never the less, I was still on the fence until my wife mentioned the flow control kit which to be honest I'd forgotten about. That combined with the Specialita was less than an XL.

Which also reminds me that she ordered a steam tip which wasn't in the box...


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

3 Gauges wow....got to admit to being a tad envious....it's looks wicked 😎


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

B-Roadie said:


> Early birthday surprise update today!
> Flow control kit and a new Mignon.
> Motta leveller coming soon and that's about it for me for a while!
> <img alt="904DC4D0-D7DF-464E-B2DE-5BD21B92355E.thumb.jpeg.2847013789e07c0f6b46909f61c19a28.jpeg" data-fileid="51911" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/904DC4D0-D7DF-464E-B2DE-5BD21B92355E.thumb.jpeg.2847013789e07c0f6b46909f61c19a28.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


There are 2 pressure gauges showing the brew pressure?


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

profesor_historia said:


> B-Roadie said:
> 
> 
> > Early birthday surprise update today!
> ...


 The one on the right is pump pressure. The one in the middle is the group pressure. The little knob on top of the group controls the flow and therefore group pressure when the flow is dynamic (I.e. it doesn't do diddly when there's a blanking disc in there).


----------



## Fleckers (Dec 27, 2015)

B-Roadie said:


> I've had a Mignon MkII for years and it's been great and produces very good grounds after some work but that work is required every shot and it is pretty loud.
> 
> The Specialita is likely a minor step up if at all in taste, more likely down to consistency, but is easier to use, quieter and doesn't clump nearly as much. I don't see me needing to continue with WDT once my leveller arrives.
> 
> ...


 Agree, also struggling to justify the additional costs for the step up. Haven't found a side by side comparison review between the Specialita / XL, but saw the smaller grinder in action at BB at it appeared quieter with fluffier grind over my MKII.



I'm also curious to know if the extra spend up to an XL / Atom is worth it particularly as 90% will be milky drinks??


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Fleckers said:


> Agree, also struggling to justify the additional costs for the step up. Haven't found a side by side comparison review between the Specialita / XL, but saw the smaller grinder in action at BB at it appeared quieter with fluffier grind over my MKII.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also curious to know if the extra spend up to an XL / Atom is worth it particularly as 90% will be milky drinks??


 If i'm not mistaken (i've slept since then) these questions have been asked/answered somewhere on the forum; please accept my apologies if this isn't the case.


----------



## Fleckers (Dec 27, 2015)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> If i'm not mistaken (i've slept since then) these questions have been asked/answered somewhere on the forum; please accept my apologies if this isn't the case.


 😂 No Apology Required


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

The question was asked



Rumpelstiltskin said:


> If i'm not mistaken (i've slept since then) these questions have been asked/answered somewhere on the forum; please accept my apologies if this isn't the case.


 Not so long back either.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/57326-eureka-mignon-to-specialita/?tab=comments#comment-811259


----------

